# New Pergo flooring smell OR something else?



## sunnyhouse (Mar 16, 2007)

We have a rather large area of the house newly covered with Pergo-type floating laminate flooring (don't think it uses glue!), done about 2 weeks ago. It was placed over concrete slab foundation. When we moved in the house about a week ago, we noticed this nauseatingly sweet smell, not very strong, but enough to make you disgusted, mainly in the living room, which is the largest room in the house. I stuck my nose to the floor and the smell seems to be coming from the new floors, but it's hard to tell. 

My husband was worried about black mold, because the previous owners said they had a leak which was fixed, but we didn't see any evidence of mold or moisture anywhere in the house, in fact everything looks dry and there's no musty or earthy smells, just this sweet smell in the living room. 

Is it just newly installed laminate wood flooring or can it be something else?


----------



## Rustedbird (Apr 10, 2007)

I think you can get a mold detection kit from any box hardware store.  Could also be a dead rodent in the walls, in which case, the smell will go away as it mummifies. 

H'mmm.  Did the previous owners have any......interesting.....hobbies? 

Yo, in some forums, advertising is verboten unless the owner gets a percentage.


----------



## AndyD5 (Apr 18, 2007)

Rustedbird said:


> H'mmm.  Did the previous owners have any......interesting.....hobbies?



what you described could be remnants of methylene chloride being used to strip the concrete it will get lenolium off really easily glue and all you don't wanna breath that in if that is what it is and don't light any candles etc I'd just air it out really well.

it could be from the afor mentioned interesting hobbies like a meth lab.


----------

